# Fecal metatranscriptomics of macaques with idiopathic chronic diarrhea reveals altered mucin degradation and fucose utilization (Mar 2019)



## MaximilianKohler (Apr 15, 2013)

https://microbiomejournal.biomedcentral.com/articles/10.1186/s40168-019-0664-z



> The simultaneous profiling of bacterial, fungal, archaeal, protozoan, and macaque transcripts from stool samples reveals that ICD of rhesus macaques is associated with increased gene expression by pathogens, increased mucin degradation, and altered fucose utilization. The data suggest that the ICD-afflicted host produces fucosylated mucins that are leveraged by potentially pathogenic microbes as a carbon source or as adhesion sites.


More support for dysbiosis being the root cause of IBS.


----------

